# I'm new



## donkeymom (Feb 25, 2008)

hi i'm new to this forum. I live in upstate new york and have 2 preg. (Hopefully) 1 jack, 2 horses, 1 miniature horse and 1 goat. Has anyone done "Dowsing" on their equines to find out if in fact they are bred. A lady that I know that has had donkeys for years and bred my girls this summer showed me how to do it. Take a pendulum or a dog choker collar. hold it above the equines hips. if it swings up and down their spine they are open. if it swings hip to hip their prego. she showed me on hers that she knew were bred and it worked. I've also done it on mine...try and let me know what it says for you.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi, WELCOME to the forum from WISCONSIN




. I have done the ring test, (or some call it the string test,and I am sure there are alot of other names for it) which is the same as what you are talking about. I had 2 friends over, about 2 years ago..we all tried it and it did something differant for each one of us..so unless all my mares were having twins and a colt and filly, it didnt go true to what they had. ...sorry, but I dont believe in it. Another year I tried it, I think about half were right. I have heard of others who do believe in it, but definitely not me.


----------

